# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Great story

## Peter NJ

http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ssf....html#comments

----------


## amyb

I really love this story and of course, the happy ending for Mom and son Neil.

----------


## fins85258

A number of years ago when I was down in the Florida Keys there were laws/rules about rebuilding after a hurican that required certain measures be taken to mitigate the reoccurance in the furture such as storm surge protection and minimum finish floor elevation. Does anyone know if similar criteria are involved in rebuilding in areas effected by Sandy?

----------


## andynap

> A number of years ago when I was down in the Florida Keys there were laws/rules about rebuilding after a hurican that required certain measures be taken to mitigate the reoccurance in the furture such as storm surge protection and minimum finish floor elevation. Does anyone know if similar criteria are involved in rebuilding in areas effected by Sandy?



The answer I believe from everything I have seen so far  is YES. Must build it on pilings  at a certain height. Some towns have passed ordinances on building and otherwise  if the homeowner wants flood and hurricane insurance must build high up.

----------

